# [PHP] Pizza bestell Script



## d1ng0d0gt0r (8. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Ich möchte für eine Lan-Party ein Pizza bestellscript basteln,
Das ganze soll so ausehen:

Der User kann zwischen verschiedenen Gerichten wählen und seine Extrawünsche und seinen Nick angeben.
Ebenfalls sollte der User seine Bestellung rückgängig machen können per Bestellnummer oder Nick was weis ich...
Alles soll dann in einer Textdatei gespeichert werden mit bsp volgendem aufbau:

[Pizza Salami:]
Anzahl
[Extrawünsche / Nick / IP]
[Extrawünsche / Nick / IP]

[Döner:]
Anzahl
[Extrawünsche / Nick / IP]
[Extrawünsche / Nick / IP]
[Extrawünsche / Nick / IP]
......................

Ebenfalls sollte die IP des Users gespeichert werden!
Das ganze soll über einen Apache laufen.

Da ich nix mit PHP zu tun hab oder nicht viel sollte das so mein Hallo Welt Tutorial werden also bin für jede hilfe Dankbar!

Ich werde dann in VB6 ein Tool basteln das das ganze ausliest.
M.f.G d1ng0d0gt0r


----------



## ezias (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde das alles mittels einer Datenbank lösen. Dadurch bist du flexibler.
Da du das ja für ne LAN machst sollte jeder ja eine feste IP haben damit könntest du ja das Problem mit dem Verändern der Bestellungen lösen. Ausserdem könntest du ja noch einen Passwort geschützten Adminbereich machen worüber dann der jenige sehen kann was bestellt werden soll.


----------

